# how to replace front door window



## deweylovem (Sep 28, 2007)

My 10 yr. oval window's design in the front door has started to flake off inside the double glass. I have ordered a new window and would like to know how to replace the old one. I have removed the plugs from the screw holes on the inside. Is there anything to watch out for when changing the window? See attachment.


----------



## Gadsden (Mar 10, 2012)

The last one I changed had a really strong adhesive holding the glass in place.

I would wear gloves, just in case of breakage. Start from the top and gently but firmly pull the glass forward. If someone else can possibly stand by with a hair dryer and razor knife to aid in getting the adhesive loose, that would be a plus.

The most time consuming thing for me was getting the old glue out of the rabbet where the glass fits. You want to make sure you have a clean and flat area to set the new glass. 

My replacement glass came with a peel-off adhesive strip all the way around and installation was easy.


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

As Gadson states, heat will soften the adhesive, in addition to the glove warning, I'd add safety glasses.
Most door windows will be tempered glass so can take a lot of 'abuse' before breaking.
An alternative method that works great when working solo is to use flexible putty knives and a bowl of water with a lot of dish soap in it, or even straight liquid soap. Keep the knives well soaped and gently cut the adhesive. The soap keeps it from sticking back to itself so once you've worked around the full window it will drop right out. (this method works well on most auto windshields as well)

Double check the decorative frame so you know which way the glass goes in. Some have the frame removable from both sides and the adhesive is along the edge, others have the glass mounted to the frame and it will push out as a unit. some only have one removable side and the glass sits on a ledge in the door itself.


----------



## Vegassparky (Nov 24, 2013)

Heavy fishing line also works well to cut the adhesive. Once you get a piece in place, a back and forth sawing motion can quickly rip around the perimeter of the glass.


----------



## deweylovem (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for all the good advice. I will pick up my window today or tomorrow and will paint the trim before installing it.


----------



## deweylovem (Sep 28, 2007)

I picked up the window and when I got it home I found the insert was an inch too wide. Will have to reorder!


----------

